# Apercap Gasro-Resistant Capsules (Peppermint oil)



## vickster31 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi allI have just been presicbed these to help with the bloating and cramps part of my IBS-C as the other tablets Mebeverine did not work but than Im not really surprised as I am a bit intolerant to lactose but the doctor did say to give it a go!! Has anyone else tried Apercap and with what success rate?Kind of sick and tired of feeling like a lab rat to find what medicine works well for me....so far I have to take movicol every third day, senna twice a day if I am really bad and lactoluse daily.CheersVickster x


----------

